# The Book of Enoch



## robot (May 31, 2004)

What is the Book of Enoch, and what is the history behind it? Was it considered Scripture?


----------



## rembrandt (May 31, 2004)

[quote:2c193e4e45][i:2c193e4e45]Originally posted by robot[/i:2c193e4e45]
What is the Book of Enoch, and what is the history behind it? Was it considered Scripture? [/quote:2c193e4e45]

The book of Enoch was an apocryphal book of the OT. Pieces were discovered in fragments from the deadsea scrolls. I think the legend is that it was written by the Enoch of Genesis (I think, not sure).

Jude refers to it in verse 14: [quote:2c193e4e45]Enoch, the seventh from Adam, prophesied about these men: &quot;See, the Lord is coming with thousands upon thousands of his holy ones 15to judge everyone, and to convict all the ungodly of all the ungodly acts they have done in the ungodly way, and of all the harsh words ungodly sinners have spoken against him.&quot;[/quote:2c193e4e45]

Jude quotes from the book of Enoch (1 Enoch 1:9). Because Jude quoted this, many thought that Jude was a non-canonical book. But the writters of the NT have the freedom to quote from all sources.

Paul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:5df9beb486]Was it considered Scripture?[/quote:5df9beb486]

We have good reason to think that it was atleast thought to be 'deuterocanonical' or 'septuagintal plus' by the Quamran Community.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 1, 2004)

I believe a few think it is scripture then and now.


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:1dcfe83851][i:1dcfe83851]Originally posted by Bladestunner316[/i:1dcfe83851]
I believe a few think it is scripture then and now. [/quote:1dcfe83851]

Who? There is a mutated midget that comes on television and claims to be the messenger for Enoch. He wears a huge purple cowboy hat and sits on his oversized throne. He looks at the camera and studers out lost prophesies of Enoch. Its quite funny...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 1, 2004)

uzzled:uzzled:uzzled:uzzled:uzzled:


There is a thing called google


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 1, 2004)

Interesting that Jude, in referencing the apoc. book Enoch, quotes specifically the material where that author [i:c339d6fe8e]himself[/i:c339d6fe8e] quotes from the book of Deuteronomy, chapter 33:2. 

Dr Hywell Jones made this point at the 2004 Banner of Truth conference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saiph (Jun 1, 2004)

I read it once. It deals with many angelic hosts by name. When I read it it helped me think about the messengers of God differently. May be fiction but many occult ideas have sprung from its misuse. Look up John Dee and Enochian magic. He used some form of angelic tongue to speak with angels/daemons and fortell future events.


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:3a78f0f1cd][i:3a78f0f1cd]Originally posted by Contra_Mundum[/i:3a78f0f1cd]
Interesting that Jude, in referencing the apoc. book Enoch, quotes specifically the material where that author [i:3a78f0f1cd]himself[/i:3a78f0f1cd] quotes from the book of Deuteronomy, chapter 33:2. 

Dr Hywell Jones made this point at the 2004 Banner of Truth conference. [/quote:3a78f0f1cd]

The only thing it has in common is &quot;myriad of holy ones.&quot; 
Don't you think that Enoch was written before Deut.?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 1, 2004)

I haven't looked at the Enoch material [i:6743d84910]in Enoch[/i:6743d84910] in probably 4-5 years. 
1) The quote from Deut. is only in Jude 14, not 15, and follows a common apostolic and NT precedent in quoting &quot;freely&quot; from the OT text, here passing over the middle of the Deut. verse. I can't recall if the book of Enoch reference includes any text found in Jude15 at all.
2) If some of the material in Enoch does in fact go back to antedeluvian times it would be most ancient. Moses could have been said to reference it! However, this hypothesis is speculative at best. In the form of the deuterocanonical book, it most certainly post-dates not only Deuteronomy, but probably the whole OT canon.


----------



## VanVos (Jun 2, 2004)

*Have a read*

Here a link to the book if you want to read it.
http://www.carm.org/lost/enoch.htm
Also the are some people who think it is as equally inspired as the cannonical books
http://www.logoschristian.org/revealed/
Also if you want to see something really messed up based upon the book of enoch. Check this website out www.stargods.org (be careful though this is weird)

VanVos

[Edited on 6-4-2004 by VanVos]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 3, 2004)

Mark,
But then again many alapentecostals do the same with acts(wink wink) as well as other cults..... 

So it does not mean necessarilly that its bad book just that people can mis use it just like the bible.

I think also we have to except the very real possibility that there was and may yet be a real orginal version of the book of enoch that existed in those days and previous that has not been altered by man. 

Yes we have 66 books but that number as far as I know is not set in stone 67 if you include the book of life which we dont have in front of us cause well that would be another story alltogether.

Obviouselly if say there popped up a manuscript in some ancient library of the given title that was proven to be scholary or correct I might add. It would ahve to be tested with the Bible and its(the bible's) historical redemptive purpose and its pointing us toward God and his Son Jesus Christ.

blade

[Edited on 6-3-2004 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:35c73a2326]Obviouselly if say there popped up a manuscript in some ancient library of the given title that was proven to be scholary or correct I might add. It would ahve to be tested with the Bible and its(the bible's) historical redemptive purpose and its pointing us toward God and his Son Jesus Christ.[/quote:35c73a2326] Nathan,
This statement is out of accord with the WCF:
I.6. &quot;The whole counsel of God ... is either expressly set down in [b:35c73a2326]Scripture[/b:35c73a2326] [previously defined and delimited], or by good and necessary consequence may be deduced from [b:35c73a2326]Scripture: unto which nothing at any time is to be added[/b:35c73a2326] ....&quot; 

Scripture is the ruler. And it is the property of God's people. God will (I suspect) &quot;add on&quot; to his Word at the Consumation as he has usually provided &quot;explanation&quot; along with his redemptive acts in the past. But if we add/insert some &quot;old&quot; writing we are essentially invalidating all the prior measurements this ruler has made. Or in the case of adding some new script (when God has evidently closed the canon for this age) we are asserting that without it all measurements that fail to incorporate it are likewise invalid.

It is simply an axiomatic article of our Reformed, biblical faith that the Bible we have [i:35c73a2326]must[/i:35c73a2326] be the complete, inerrant Word. Because without it we have no Faith.


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 3, 2004)

Wait, how did Enoch write it down if he was 7th from Adam? There couldn't have been paper or papyri back then. Thats a pretty long book on stone.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 3, 2004)

*Bottom Line ...*

The book of Enoch, whatever it is, is NOT Scripture. 
The only thing we know [i:3121a62cf0]for sure[/i:3121a62cf0] is that in 1:9 of that book there is a parallel text to one found in Deut. 33:2.
If you like to read ancient writings, the links to &quot;Enoch&quot; are there in above posts.
Just be careful not to invest this book (or other extra-biblical material) with religious authority.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 4, 2004)

Contra,
I didnt say enoch was scripture. The bible is only a glimpse into the many richs that we have yet to see. If God wants scripture closed he will close if he decides to add he will add. nuff said.

But show me where in scripture that there are only 66 books? You cant. Just because we dont have writings form prophets we know existed doesnt make those writings any less valid just menas we dont have em and for some reason. Like the many times the law was not found in the land of Israel. So to can other writnings be lost for a time or more time. Doesnt mean there not there just means God has not purposed us to have them now. So im completely satisfied with the Bible I got now 66 or less or more as long as it is copyrighted in heaven

blade


----------



## robot (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------

